# Communication Subjects consider as ICT major?? ACS



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi I got diploma electronics..majority of subjects r from Telecommunication..

Communication Subjects consider as ICT major?? by *ACS*

like microwave engineering, Comm.. engineering, Telecommu....enginering,
Television Engineering..Mathematics...


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think so. Maybe you can check Home | Engineers Australia for engineering related skill assessment.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am looking for assessment from ACS not EA


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I understood what you meant and I said I don't think ACS will evaluate such subjects since they are basically engineering subjects. 

Check this document to find occupations assessable by ACS:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf


----------



## amithpat (Apr 16, 2013)

*Diploma in E&C is considered as Major or Minor ICT*

Hello, 

I am a diploma in electronics and communication, will this be considered as ICT Major or Minor, Please let me know if you got your skills assessment.

and i have work experience in IT as system administrator from May 2007 till date (7 Years). During my full time studies i worked full time for more than 25 hrs a week for a IT Company (3Years) as System Administrator based on windows skills and (12th science or Higher Secondary) as base Education.

Now I am applying for ACS, I have 2 Major Questions

(1)Will they consider my Education which can cliam 10 points and 10 years of IT experience which can claim 15 points.

(2)If they don't consider then will they only consider 7 years of experience which can claim 10 points and 3 Years Diploma which can claim 10 points.



Here i need to go through RPL which has two (2) categories

1. Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content ( Which is not applicable for me as i am diploma)

2. Applicants with no tertiary qualifications. (This is Applicable for me)
<1>Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
<2>Applicants also require an additional two (2) years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code.
<3>Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed documentation. (See Skilled Employment).
<4>Complete the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document - Key Areas of Knowledge
<5>Complete two (2) project reports ACS Project Report Form (RPL)

Here i am confused with second sub-section <2> which says "Applicants also require an additional two (2) years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code"

Does this mean if they don't consider my work during diploma then 2 years will be deducted from 7 years and i will have only 5 years of IT experience and my ACS will be rejected as "NOT SUITABLE"

will the above problem affect me during EOI too or will they consider results from ACS?


Please let me know what needs to be done, I am really confused and consultancy agents are not helping either


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

*ICT Subjects*

Hi folks!
Need some help.
I just need suggestions on if my Electronics & Instrumentation (E&I) Engineering degree has major/minor ICT subjects overall. 
Please advise:

1st Semester:
Engineering Mathematics I
Physics - I
Chemistry - I
Technical Communication - I
Economics
Fundamentals of Computing
Physics Lab
Chemistry Lab
Engineering Graphics Workshop

2nd Semester:
Engineering Mathematics - II
Physics - II
Chemistry - II
Electronic Devices
Computer Programming
Basic Electrical Engineering
Physics Lab
Chemistry Lab
Computer Programming Lab
EE & Electronics Lab

3rd Semester:
Engineering Mathematics - III
Digital Logic and Circuits
Electronic Circuits
Network Analysis
Data Structures
Digital Logic Lab
Electronic Circuits Lab
Data Structure Lab

4th Semester:
Microprocessor & Microcomputer Application
Electronic Instrumentation
Electrical Measurements
Power Electronics
Transducer Technology
Microprocessor Lab
Electronic Inst. Lab
Power Electronics Lab
Transducer Technology Lab

5th Semester:
Process Control Inst.
Tele Switching Systems & Network
Process Control Engg. & Design
Light Wave Engineering
Computer Graphics
Process Control Lab
Light Wave Engineering Lab
Computer Graphics Lab

6th Semester:
Digital Signal Processing
Communication Engineering
Computerized Process Control
Microcomputer Architecture & Programming
Industrial Management
Digital Signal Processing Lab
Computer Process Control Lab
Communication Lab

7th Semester:
Design with Microcontrollers
Software Engineering
Computer Networks
Analytical Instrumentation
ASP (Analog Signal Processing)
Computer Networks Lab
Microcontrollers Lab

8th Semester:
Computational Intelligence
Industrial Control and Automation
Biomedical Electronics and Instrumentation
TCP/IP Network Administration
Introduction to Robotics and Mechatronics
Computational Intelligence Lab

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pradeepnyk (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Mates,

Can anybody reply to this thread? 

I am having the same query...




vishalblr said:


> Hi folks!
> Need some help.
> I just need suggestions on if my Electronics & Instrumentation (E&I) Engineering degree has major/minor ICT subjects overall.
> Please advise:
> ...


----------

